# Does McCurley's car rental on Grand Cayman have a web site?



## shmoore

We are going to Grand Cayman for three weeks in May. I am searching for the lowest possible price for car rentals. I have read on TUG that a lot of people like McCurley's but I can't find them on the web.

Thanks


----------



## mmeyer

*Grand Cayman Car Rental*

McCurley's does not have a web page.  Their number is 345-947-9626.  They will pick you up at the airport and have a car waiting for you at your resort you are staying in.  They also stop for a few groceries if you want.  This is a great way to go if you are not familiar with the island and are staying somewhere far from the airport.

You can also get a good deal with Andy's Rent A Car.  They can be found at www.carrentalexpress.com.  You pick the car up across from airport (within walking distance).

Good luck and have a great vacation.  May is my favorite time of year there.


----------



## caribbeansun

No web site, no email.  Please post what kind of rate you get as I'm there for 3 weeks right around the same time.  I'm seeing $533 for a mid-size through Andy's.

McCurley's Tours:
345-947-9626 Home
345-916-0925 Cell
345-916-0640 Cell
PO Box 150 North Side Post Office
Grand Cayman
British West Indies


----------



## Conan

caribbeansun said:
			
		

> Please post what kind of rate you get as I'm there for 3 weeks right around the same time.  I'm seeing $533 for a mid-size through Andy's



Is that a 3-week rental?  I'm paying McCurley's $275 for 1 week in March.  Is that too much?


----------



## caribbeansun

Yes, that's a three week rental in low season.  You would pay more because it's high season.  McCurley's jumped their rates after Ivan from $200 to $250 per week on low season rentals - I had expected them to drop the rates back a bit but I guess not.

Andy's rate in March is $283 for a week.


----------



## ralphd

The below website has links or telephone numbers for all the car rental companies. Most have discounts either for staying at Morritt's or for RCI.
Make sure you ask about current deals if you don't see them on the website.

Andy's, Avis and McCurley's generally have good reputations. 


'   http://www.gotocayman.com/gcmbusa.htm#CAR   '

another

'   http://www.caymanislandsyp.com/ListBossPage.html   '

look under automobile rental.

McCurley's - call the above number. Either B.A. or McCurley Greene will answer. The home number has an answering machine.


----------



## shmoore

When I checked Andy's it was $855 for 20 days in May with liability.

I just spoke with BA at McCurley's. I booked a Nissan Centra for $725 for 20 days. No extra insurance needed for them since I am using a VISA Platinum. They do not charge extra for an extra driver except for the $8 drivers liscense.

Avis was $831 + liability + extra driver

I enjoyed talking with BA. She said that they will pick us up and take us back and give lots of good info.

Thanks for all of your help. I can't imagine traveling without TUGGERS!


----------



## ralphd

shmoore said:
			
		

> When I checked Andy's it was $855 for 20 days in May with liability.
> 
> I just spoke with BA at McCurley's. I booked a Nissan Centra for $725 for 20 days. No extra insurance needed for them since I am using a VISA Platinum. They do not charge extra for an extra driver except for the $8 drivers license.
> 
> Avis was $831 + liability + extra driver
> 
> I enjoyed talking with BA. She said that they will pick us up and take us back and give lots of good info.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help. I can't imagine traveling without TUGGERS!



BA or McCurley will pick you up at the airport. They will do a 30 minute grocery stop at Foster's on the way to Morritt's, so you can shop before arriving at the resort.  
The car will be picked up and checked-in at the resort.
They will give you the pick-up time for the transfer back to the airport when you are dropped off at the resort.   
Usually they will give you some 10% off cards for some of the restaurants.
The cars used to be Nissan Sentra's if my memory is good??  
You will be required to purchase a Cayman drivers permit.
The tourist rental car tags are a different color than the residents, so they know when a tourist has a problem IE wrong side of he road.....


----------



## tmbrit

*Wow!  I feel better about my rental*

Wow I feel thankful for my  23 days  16 hours at $847  now.  Its for March 22 to  Apr 16!   Prime time.  I thoughit high but best I could get months ago.
Budget, economy.

We usually go in May  and in 04 paid $550 with all taxes for 3 wks. (budget)
No trip in 05 due to Ivan!

Since my husband is retiring we chose Mar/Apr this year and knew it would be more.

When we get back its off on our Harley for 5 months across the USA coastline from Oregon and back!

We are soooo pumped its soooo close!
Terri


----------



## ralphd

tmbrit said:
			
		

> Wow I feel thankful for my  23 days  16 hours at $847  now.  Its for March 22 to  Apr 16!   Prime time.  I thoughit high but best I could get months ago.
> Budget, economy.
> 
> We usually go in May  and in 04 paid $550 with all taxes for 3 wks. (budget)
> No trip in 05 due to Ivan!
> 
> Since my husband is retiring we chose Mar/Apr this year and knew it would be more.
> 
> When we get back its off on our Harley for 5 months across the USA coastline from Oregon and back!
> 
> We are soooo pumped its soooo close!
> Terri



Have a great time Terri!


----------



## Conan

ralphd said:
			
		

> BA or McCurley ... will do a 30 minute grocery stop at Foster's on the way to Morritt's, so you can shop before arriving at the resort.



Unless you arrive on a Sunday - - the shops are closed, so they can't stop.


----------



## ralphd

rklein001 said:
			
		

> Unless you arrive on a Sunday - - the shops are closed, so they can't stop.



Yes, the grocery stores are closed on Sunday. There was a move to change that prior to Ivan, but...........


----------



## mistergizmo

When I talked to one of the Fosters at Avis, he confirmed that Avis will not be putting an office at the Morritt Shopping/Business center, leaving McCurley as the sole local provider.  BA was not aware of this when I spoke with her three weeks ago.

High season prices for the small cars (we call 'em "clown cars") are running around $280 a-week and up.  Same car in the off-season would be about $100 lower.

Dollar will give a 10% discount for timeshare owners.  They are also part of the Cayman Airways/car rental deal Morritt's announced for their owners.


----------



## rusty

*RCI car rental*

I went to RCI directly and they quoted Budget at $ 355/week (+txs= $376) for a full size at winter rates-


----------

